# Felt Z85 - 2010 (58cm)



## watchtower84 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am relatively new to cycling (ie been riding an old hybrid for about a month now) and want to get my own road bike. I found the Felt Z85 to be comfortable and relatively in my price range. 

I am looking for opinions on the bike and maybe some help with locating the bike for cheaper then what I am seeing it in the bike stores around me. Currently the cheapest I can find is $1099.99. If anyone knows where I can find it cheaper that would be great. I live in CT but if it is worthwhile I would be willing to have it shipped.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Mr. BoH (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd be surprised if you found one. I bought this exact bike and size about 3 months ago, and had a really hard time finding a dealer that even had it in stock in my area (East Coast). Apparently the 2010 Z85s sold like hotcakes. I ended up paying ~$1100 but still thought that was a pretty good deal - seemed like other brands outfitted with 105 components were going for $1300-$1400.

If it is the bike you want, I'd suggest grabbing before it's gone.


----------



## watchtower84 (Jul 21, 2010)

I ended up going with the 2011 Z85. Nicer compenents so spending the $1100 was a good deal.


----------

